# first netherland dwarf babies!!! pics



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 17, 2012)

this is Tiarra, mom






this is Holden, Dad





she had 6 kit's yesterday and it's my first dwarf babies and their first babies. she is doing great with them!! i see today they already have fuz on them and 3 are definatly black otters not sure on the others yet.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 17, 2012)

Awwww, they are adorable!


----------



## Omega101 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice! big litter, and they look great.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 28, 2012)

well i had alot of probs with tiarra's first litter. she ended up chewing the ears off some of the babies and killed one black one. i was really upset but she hurt it so bad on it's one ear i was affraid it would be deaf and she also had bad bite marks in it's back and i was affraid it would get an infection so i didn't expect it to make it to begin with. i ended up taking the litter from her and have to take her to the litter everyday to nurse them so they are with me now and safe. after i pulled them i lost the lilac runt and was so upset it was the one i wanted to keep but it wouldn't nurse right so it couldn't keep up. the other black one and 3 black otters are doing good. they all have their eyes open now and are chubby little things. i ended up with 2 boys and 2 girls which is a good mix. 2 of them have the tips of their ears chewed so they will have a deformed ear but i'm just thankful they are healing and are alive and well. i don't ever expect first litters to make it so i'm thrilled 4 have. she does good nursing them everyday so i'm not sure what the prob was but i can't trust her with them not to hurt them. i just hope the next time i breed her she doesn't do this again she was doing so good and the babies were wonderful it's a shame i can't let her raise them herself this time but maybe it's cuz something was wrong with them i don't know. i'll add pics later of them.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 28, 2012)

*Just a thought: some mamas don't like their babies to be handled and messed with when they are still so young...*


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 28, 2012)

i hold all my babies from birth, never had a problem with that. i've raised rabbits most of my life.


----------

